
US pulls out of Cold War-era pact with Russia - dustinmoris
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-49198565
======
Causality1
The only thing worse than being in an arms race is losing an arms race.
There's no point for NATO to follow the treaty if Russia refuses to do so.

